

Al Jazeera English, Live Now: Gunfire in Tahrir Square - ghost11

AJE (http://english.aljazeera.net/) and Reuters have APCs moving on the bridges nearby.  A lot of gunfire in the background of their correspondents' phones during interviews.  Very confusing due to sound reverberating off of the high-rises that ring the square.
======
rst
MSNBC reporters have a hotel with a direct view, and are also giving live
commentary. Gunfire and what sounds like artillery are clearly audible.

EDIT: State Department has arranged evacuation flights and is advising
Americans to report to the airport immediately.

------
ghost11
Armor moving away from positions near the square and toward the Nile bridges
according to reporters and activists on the phone (AJE).

------
ghost11
One person may have been killed (Reuters / Al-Arabeyya reporting) ... gunfire
may be coming from several directions.

------
ghost11
Gunfire increasing, 4 or more people killed, others wounded.

